# How to restore wrinkle on passenger seat



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I have this wrinkle on my passenger seat, any idea about how to restore/minimize it?


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Have you looked in the How to Leather Care Stickie above these posts?
I believe it involves hot steamy towels.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Heat is the answer, i've revitalised smiler with a damp towel and a heat gun, be carful though not to burn it.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I think I read in above stickie he put the wet towel in the microwave to get it hot.
Please don't use a heat gun directly on the leather.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

many thanks to everybody, I read _How to Leather Care _ discussion, but no mentioning about wrinkles removal... I will try to ask there directly...


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Very hard to get this kind of dent completely out but not impossible.
Ive found that warming the leather with warm towels, 
use of leather cleaner and conditioner to get it real supple and then manipulating it back into shape works best.

Just keep in mind that its the foam behind that needs remoulding!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks!
yeas I know, it's a foam problem, not leather :x

are the suggeted steps to be made in that order?
_warming the leather with warm towels, use of leather cleaner and conditioner_


----------

